# Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto



## sergio

Hello to everyone! Its my first post here and i would like to put a link with a friend, very good pianist playing tchaikovsky concerto in live, with a not very good orchestra but is one of the most musical, and inspirated version of the tchaikovsky concerto that i have never heard. 
Enjoy it!


----------

